# Broadmoor 738 questions



## lizard75 (Apr 25, 2012)

The house I bought came with a 738 that was sitting in the woods. I'm thinking about trying to restore it back to usable. first question, it needs a new engine, can I put any engine in it, I'd like at least a 16hp. if not any engine what should I look for? Is there a way to know if the trans is any good without having a motor? I don't want to throw money at a motor if the drive is out. If anyone has any input that I did not touch on, please let me know and thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*738 broadmoor.*

Welcome to the forum!
That tractor came with an 8hp,vertical-shaft Briggs& Stratton engine.
You can easily bolt on the standard engines,up to an 11hp. Most engines above that, would probably be either the Overhead-valve,or twin-cylinder type,and will need some "fitting".
The only decks available on it were either 32",or 36" cut.
You can check the trans,by putting jackstands under the rear,and using an electric motor,and a belt, to turn it,in each gear.


----------

